
After 5 years and $3M, here's everything we've learned from building Ghost - GvS
https://blog.ghost.org/5/
======
johnonolan
Good morning HN! John from Ghost here - Thanks for all your support over the
last 5 years. We wouldn't be here if it wasn't for that very first blog post
hitting the #1 spot of HN and getting so much attention back in 2012. That was
the very first time anyone ever heard about Ghost, and everything we've built
since then has been thanks to that.

